# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Steroids and pregnancy?

## jssmc

Hey guys,
I was wondering about steroids and pregnancy. I had read on the old board that it was not possible to get a girl pregnant while on Anabolic steroids. Is this correct? I know my test is shut off and my balls are shrunken so I realize my sperm count is probably abmormally low. Reason is my girl is not on the pill yet and I hate condoms. She is clean and I want to go bareback! Will I be ok as long as i'm pulling out? Sorry for the weird question, but it was on my mind so I thought you guys could help me as usual.
Thanks in advance,
jssmc

----------


## Billy Boy

I agree using condoms is like taking a bath with your socks on ...it sucks but although you are on a cycle you will still produce some test and I would be safe and use the little buggers JMO and yes she could get pregnant whilst your on the juice

Billy

----------


## KingOfPop

the funny thing is...they do use a type of steroid to stop sperm production completely...so you would think that while on a cycle with a roid that inhibits sperm production it would be safe to fuck away...unfortunately it's not 100% untill about two months have passed with consistant use. Just thought I would add that in...use the condom...there's actually one my friend just found out about that he says is pretty fucking great. When I find out which one it is I'll let you know ...if you even care.

By the way pulling out is not good...I've gotten 2 girls pregnant because of it...just a tip...if you feel like you're going to blow it pull out immediately...cause even though you don't finish, a shitload of cum comes out anyway. In case you don't already know...I would hit the brink of finishing and stop myself but still leave it in...BAM!! two abortions, two wrecked lives and $800 down the shitter cause I was an idiot...maybe that was too much info. Anyway, hope it helps.

----------


## Billy Boy

I agree with KOP be safe being faced with a kid you don,t want ain,t fun if its want you both want its great

Billy

----------


## pureanger

Bro I got my wife pregnant when i was right in the middle of a heavy cycle of test dBal equip and deca

----------


## jssmc

Thanks for all the info guys! Yeah let me know what kind your friends used. I wouldn't mind wearing them if they weren't so constrictive and the then there is the lack of feeling. Anyway, thanks again, I guess I was wrong about the whole thing.
jssmc

----------


## Dirty30mc

Pureanger, I was just wondering, how everything turned out with you&your wifes pregnancy? The reason I'm asking is because my wife and I are going to be trying soon and I too am on a cycle. I am worried that by me being on the juice that it might affect the pregnancy or the baby. I know that the effects could be severe if the women is juicin' and gets pregnant, I just want to be sure that it is safe for the male.

cycle is week1-6 dbol 25mg/ed
week 1-8 winny v 25mg/ed and test prop 50mg/ed

If anyone else can help me, please feel free, thanks!


Dirty30

----------


## jkkk

I got my girlfriend pregnant when I was about in week 3 of a 500mg Sust250/week, 400mg Deca /week and 20mg of D-bol/day. I would have also been on some ghb and a little viagra and probly took a couple puffs that night also. She's in month 4 with no problems,, going in for blood test and ultrasound in another couple weeks. 

All this shit cannot change your genitic make-up or alter your DNA. If your wife or girlfriend was using anything I'd worry. 

Definatly stay clear of clomid if your worried about JIZZ.

----------


## English Boy

Be safe now rather than sorry latter -----Wrap that thing up mate

----------


## rangerdudeleads

My wife got pregnant when I did dbol alone which by the way was a waste cause i didnt know back then what I know now but anyway she did get pregnant so i guess I shot a silver bullet in her.

----------


## morphias

I was on my fourth cycle -500 test cyp.,400 deca -arim and my wife became pregnant.My son is now 23 and a bodybuilder.He was born healthy and big-9lbs and 7 ounces.

----------


## nevaenuf

Im 21 and never worried about using condoms or birthcontrol, and i only have one kid so far. 9lbs and 11.2 ounces.

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by English Boy_ 
> *Be safe now rather than sorry latter -----Wrap that thing up mate*


 There is a young man in kerrville Texas I used to know when he was 12 he had a body like a Greek God, NEVER JUICED BUT Daddy did ,He was in perfect health,There is a lot going on inside us check some of the research links i put on boards,AS is one thing but fina they tell you to kill the animal you give that to,and not let it breed !How Mean!!!!

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by heavensdoor_ 
> * There is a young man in kerrville Texas I used to know when he was 12 he had a body like a Greek God, NEVER JUICED BUT Daddy did ,He was in perfect health,There is a lot going on inside us check some of the research links i put on boards,AS is one thing but fina they tell you to kill the animal you give that to,and not let it breed !How Mean!!!!*


heres another link

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by heavensdoor_ 
> *heres another link*


If you click my home page its a pointer to cellsalive its not my personnel investment but I try to tell everyone that wants to grow get to know your cells

----------


## BANGER

Just Wondering Used Deca And Now My Wife Is Pregnant, Will This Have Any Effects On The Baby Please Let Me Know.

----------


## Warrior

> Just Wondering Used Deca And Now My Wife Is Pregnant, Will This Have Any Effects On The Baby Please Let Me Know.

----------


## Warrior

In all seriousness - the mother using AAS could cause a lot of harm and potentially virilize a female fetus. The father using AAS during conception hasn't been linked to any birth defects from my research. But I would not be using any exogneous hormones when trying to concieve - other than _potential_ harm to the new person you will bring into the world... your sperm count could null out and conception would be impossible during this period and it could take up to 6-12 months to get full values again.

----------


## Shihonage311

> There is a young man in kerrville Texas I used to know when he was 12 he had a body like a Greek God, NEVER JUICED BUT Daddy did ,He was in perfect health,There is a lot going on inside us check some of the research links i put on boards,AS is one thing but fina they tell you to kill the animal you give that to,and not let it breed !How Mean!!!!



What do you mean? They use fina to beef up the cows before they kill them for their meat. I don't think what you said has to do with being on fina and trying to have a baby, or does it? Anyone know?

----------

